# advertising



## petesplow (Jan 19, 2003)

I am planning on starting a plowing business for next season(so I currently have zero customers) and am wondering what the best and cheapest way of advertising?

Pete Thanks


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Directly approach the managers/owners of lots you want to plow, put a face with your biz, show them your equipment, discuss with them their needs, LISTEN to them and what they want. They get back to them with a bid.

Howard


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

Well said Howard, I definitly agree.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Let other people make work for you.If you see a lot that is in poor condition,then stop in and talk to the person in charge,and tell them that you can do better for them,and give them a price.

Professional looking trucks,clean,and lettered,can also attract business.Make sure your phone number is promenently displayed.People will notice.


----------

